# New Mr. Flapper Episode ~ O'Malley's Conspiracy Theory



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.mrflapper.com/051216.htm

Courtesy of Tiff on the Muscovy list.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for posting the latest episode. They are always a pleasure to see!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Love those episodes.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Love..the O' Malley conspiracy theory...   

Thanks for sharing again! Thank Tiff for us.


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Your stories are great! I love them!

Thank you for sharing them with us.

Denise


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, great Flapper story. That is a great dog. Not many would let ducks just wander around them.

Maggie


----------

